# I do not know where to start.....



## cristinam (Nov 24, 2011)

hello I do not know where to start and I need some advice ...
I'll try to shorten my story ...
been together with someone for 4 years, I tried to get pregnant but after several tests it was discovered that my  fallopian tubes were one blocked and the other was almost blocked. But i have a operation and everything well . The doctor then gave me clomid but not done anything.and meanwhile I separated.
But  I'm again together with another person and came again the hope of having a baby. 
back to do tests and everything is alright.when i  changed my address  the  new doctor said he give me the referall letter.But no arrive nothing.I book another appointment but this time another doctor see me .... oh i forget to say that i arranged for another doctor because my menstrual period do not show up to 2 months, I did a pregnancy test but was negative .... and then  the doctor tells me that I do not have the right, too late, she says (I'm 41 years ), asked if if I can go to private but I do not have money ... I can firends  but it will be difficult.... I do not know what to do .... my dream is to have a child ... I love children... hurts tremendous to see other people with children and I not having ... and I think God might want this ... but why? what did I do to not having?
but my questions are
there are clinics where I can go and  they have loan?
where to start?
I'm in Dereham, Norfolk
I apologize for the long post but I need advice, I feel alone, even though my partner help me tremendous but I need support ...
thank you very much


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello there    Sorry to hear you are having a difficult time.  It is hard to know what questions you are asking really.  A lot of NHS Trusts have aged 40 as a cut off date.  Have you looked at the costs of treatment?  Have you discussed it with your partner?  Do have a read on here, there are a lot of us who understand your desire and your frustration.  It is so unfair that some people can have babies at the drop of a hat, while we are having to really fight to even get a good chance at it.
I hope you find this site a help - I do  

Stubborn xx


----------



## cristinam (Nov 24, 2011)

hello
Stubborn
I'm looking here on the website for further information and also by the Internet.But what I want to know how to get the appointments and where to start the consultations.but while waiting for the doctor's response I sent a letter to the hospital and explain my situation.
fingers crossed that reply me soon 

thank you for your replay


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

Cristinam, if you want to go through the NHS you have to be referred by your GP. It can take ages (months) to get an appointment after your GP has referred you. Treatment is often a lot less successful after 40 so many NHS Trusts stop offering treatment then (I know because I was having treatment before 40 and as soon as I reached my birthday I was told I no longer qualified )

I don't know much about Norfolk but all I can suggest is you carry on doing internet searches. Cambridge may well have a treatment centre and London has loads. Have a look at this area http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=524.0

I have a suspicion you would have to pay for treatment now. A lot of people go overseas (as the costs are lower, even allowing for travel) so you could ask around on here.

Best of luck


----------

